# Can you use powered sub w/ ht-sr600?



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

I was looking at a refurbished ht-sr600, but I'm only really interested in the receiver. I'll probably sell the speakers. I want to be able to hook it up to a Dayton SUB-100 10" 125 Watt Powered Subwoofer. I didn't see any rca on the back of the receiver so I'm not sure if it's possible. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The subwoofer output of the HT-SR600 would be connected to the "High Level Input" on the Dayton SUB-100 amplifier. Or convert the sub output of the HT-SR600 from speaker level to line level and then plug it in to the RCA input on the SUB-100. Either one is not ideal but will work.


----------

